
Developer Portfolios - brlnwest
https://github.com/emmawedekind/developer-portfolios
======
theqult
"This repo was inspired by Ali Spittel's tweet"

Trying to open [https://www.alispit.tel/](https://www.alispit.tel/) Find that
the company proxy block it as a gambling site...

